# Hackman pots and pans



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

I saw a non-stick pan made by Hackman recently and wonder what experience people have had with this line of cookware. Any information would be greatly appeciated. Thank you.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

There aren't any at the moment but probably will be in the future, .check here periodically


----------

